# Purple Apisto?



## Saki (Dec 27, 2005)

Where can I get a purple Apisto like this one?

http://aquavisie.retry.org/Database/Aquariumfish/Apistogramma_agassizii.html

Is there a more specific name for it, more than just Apistogramma Agassizii?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

Try looking on Aquabid.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Apisto agassizi come in several different color variations...as stated your best bet would be to check aquabid regularly. I believe Apistodave has that variety that is shown in that picture.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

He has agazzi on occasion but not that color strain. I buy from him regulary.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

To be honest with you, I think the colors on that pic are off.


----------



## Saki (Dec 27, 2005)

That's what I was thinking, it looks like someone messed around with it in photoshop or something.

However, I did find more pictures of purple apistos and I think they're called "Apistogramma Agassizii Double Red"? Is this a Double Red?


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

*I agree with you wildtiger, I think that pic has been played with. The last pic looks like an Orange Flash, not a triple red. I also have gotten several of my fish from Dave's apistos. Great guy to work with. Very nice stock as well. 

you ever find a true purple one....remember your friends at Fish Forum! ;-) 

Kathy *


----------

